# LED headlights



## The Norseman (Mar 19, 2008)

Can't wait to see how these look mounted.
















http://www.lltek.com/audi_head...f.htm


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: LED headlights (The Norseman)*

buy a set and find out!!! then joey mod them!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: LED headlights (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_buy a set and find out!!! then joey mod them!

Yeah those definitely need to be joey modded.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

joey modded ? explain please.
also looks liek it also replaces the HIDs with more powerful newer style 55w ones. i dont like how the fogs are reflector style though 
im gonna call them and see if they have any tt pics, or if they will cut a discount to someone who buys them and sends them good quality pictures 


_Modified by jason bouchard at 5:28 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

Joey modding is doing exactly what you wanted; painting the chrome housing black. Also I don't see how changing the headlight would change the HID's especially if you have OEM xenon. If you do have oem xenon make sure the bulbs these headlights accept are the same as OEM.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: LED headlights (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_buy a set and find out!!! then joey mod them!


The lower set in the original posters pics _is_ Joey Modded already!
I love the idea, but I have no idea why they didnt jsut add these to the lower blinker area but instead felt the need to redesign the whole lay out....which looks horrible....

Sean


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

$700 is alot of money for headlights. I thought when paid $460 for some was alottt


----------



## johnebusch (Jan 9, 2005)

Definitely post pics once you get them in... they look like they'll be pretty sweet.
JB


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (johnebusch)*

The thing that kills these lights is the fact the LED's go all the way up. If it was just a straight line on the bottom they would be 100x better. The way they are now remind me of rope lights up a set of stairs...


----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

I wanna see these lit up on a car. It's pretty stupid that the only pictures they have are un-lit and not even on a vehicle.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

when they say LED they talking the new audi headlight style?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (DurTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_when they say LED they talking the new audi headlight style? 

Yup.


----------



## TTRoadster225 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

I have mine on they way... I ordered the Black housing and they come with an available HID upgrade... I only paid $595 for the lights, shipping and the HID upgrade.... I didn't buy them from that website though.. Hope to have them by next week or so, they are coming from overseas...








I will post pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (TTRoadster225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTRoadster225* »_I have mine on they way... I ordered the Black housing and they come with an available HID upgrade... I only paid $595 for the lights, shipping and the HID upgrade.... I didn't buy them from that website though.. Hope to have them by next week or so, they are coming from overseas...








I will post pics as soon as I get them.


Nice, you got them on ebay? I saw a deal like that on there. Make sure to post pics when they're installed. IT would be nice to have another headlight option for TT owners.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_

Nice, you got them on ebay? I saw a deal like that on there. Make sure to post pics when they're installed. IT would be nice to have another headlight option for TT owners. 

there's other options... you just have to make them yourself


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

i want i want.. i gotta see a pic with these on. idk if they might look a liiiiittle ricey


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (dubdub13)*

chiggity check it. not the best pic but better than most

taillights too


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (aTTenzione)*

does anyone know the part number for that long black piece above the license plate?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*

that would require the whole rear bumper


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

Taillights look interesting...


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

Lights looks like wrong.
Rear not as bad as the front


----------



## raidendb (Jul 25, 2008)

Too blingbling for me. Look interesting though.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (raidendb)*

Its like they have the quality but the weird triple-rectangle light cluster on the inside of the light looks like crap; if they would have used a normalish design with the rest they would look good...oh well, time to get some LED strip and Bondo


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Its like they have the quality but the weird triple-rectangle light cluster on the inside of the light looks like crap; if they would have used a normalish design with the rest they would look good...oh well, time to get some LED strip and Bondo









You think there is room below the turn signals to put an LED strip imbedded in the plastic?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (kclax44)*

Been done...I want to be different...don't assume this is going to happen this week though


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

haha fair enough.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

FUGLY


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

i wanna see better pics, might look better if they were tinted just a hair. . .


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

nasty


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (aTTenzione)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aTTenzione* »_chiggity check it. not the best pic but better than most


Is it just me or does it look like they don't have lenses in this pic?
Love the wheels btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTRoadster225 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (Murderface)*

That pic is a fake.... U can see the other stock headlight


----------



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

The only ones I've seen that I thought looked good (and again, this is IMO) was someone's silver TT with orange straight LEDs. Photography work was good too, IIRC.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: LED headlights (The Norseman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Norseman* »_Can't wait to see how these look mounted.
















http://www.lltek.com/audi_head...f.htm


i just threw up in my mouth a bit


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: LED headlights (thenamescolby)*

Fronts are to flashy for me but the rears i am still undecided.


----------



## JimJames (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone have anymore more pics of these mounted?


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

Fronts are nasty. I'd tint the rears if I had them.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Matt336)*

It's not racial profiling, but I'll be the first to say it...
These are going to explode on the market finally after laying dormant for the last 10 years of the TT's existence when the TT drops to prices as low as early 2000's A6/A4's - around that 5k range.
That's when you're walking through waterfest and you notice you cross this certain line in the parking lot where all the ghetto tricked out cars are and all the taillights and headlights flash like you were at a concert and there is extreme bass coming from every car, and they all have super ugly 20" chrome wheels w/ paint jobs that are more expensive than the car was.
But you know what? The real embarrassment to the VW scene isn't ghetto cars or stupid little kids - it's stupid people racing/doing stupid illegal crap at shows or around shows. They tend to ruin it for everybody and create some kind of BS every time.
Done I said it. The tailights aren't evil, I think the trouble is were all just tired of seeing the same old TT design and setup that we want to be different. All other options are super ugly and the tails here are like one step up from super ugly to just plain old horrible. The headlights make the car look like a toyota avalon... check out the fog lights on the inside of the car. Fugly.










_Modified by Village_Idiot at 8:58 AM 9-25-2009_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

what are you smoking? TT that looks like a toyota avalon, fog lights inside the car ?


----------



## TTRoadster225 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

I think he is smoking something







........ I found this picture...... Looks like a 2009 Audi A5 headlight to me...








I just got mine in the mail today, the picture on that website does no justice for them.......Pics to come


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_what are you smoking? TT that looks like a toyota avalon, fog lights inside the car ? 

+1


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (JimJames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimJames* »_Anyone have anymore more pics of these mounted?

I don't think anyone wants to buy them till they see it mounted. And if no one buys them, no one will mount them. Endless circle.


----------



## TTRoadster225 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

Finally got them installed.....Sorry for the crappy camera. I will find one that can take better night pictures.
Well here they are... I think they are Sweet.. The picture before the last one shows the blinker, it has a smoked cover over the bulb, and the fog is on the bottom, bright is on the top.
I don't have the HID in yet cause they sent the wrong bulb. new one is on the way.

















































*And the reason I got em.....*







GRRRRRRR......








Oh Well.....


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (TTRoadster225)*

i like them, i would like to see them on a black car, and i would probably put a thin coat of spray tint on them to darken them up. . . but i like them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTRoadster225 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

I was thinkin the same with the darker lens. But I would use the removable film


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

That looks like impressively good fitment for an aftermarket light http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (TTRoadster225)*

i bet it would look sick with the new style front bumper ( the one that uses the large grills)


----------



## TTRoadster225 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

It would look alot like the picture of the 2009 Audi A5


----------



## 02TT225HP (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (TTRoadster225)*

idk if i like them. something about them just isnt right and another part is like dude those are sick if that makes any sense


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (02TT225HP)*

Pray we get some of these.
They look like they might work.
I might have missed it, but I can't find a link for them being sold yet.
If they even come for the TT. :[


----------



## eurologist (Apr 21, 2009)

i think that looks nice. Im thinking of buying me a set of these lights too due to the fact that my stock headlights are delaminating and peeling off. Where did u get them from btw


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

idk. They're meh to me. Would look a lot better joey modded.


----------



## eurologist (Apr 21, 2009)

do these take h1 or d2s bulbs?


----------



## TTRoadster225 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: (eurologist)*

They are actually H7 bulbs. They sent me H1 and the are not right, the high beam was the H1.
http://WWW.Cargym.Com is who sent them to me but I got them off Ebay.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (TTRoadster225)*

Wait the low beams are h7's? weak.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

you should take the pic w/o the flash....


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry forgot my link.
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...t=led








http://www.audizine.com/forum/...10608


----------

